# IM coming the fuck at everyone BRo!!!!



## Dark Geared God (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## OTG85 (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## Tesla (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## independent (Jul 12, 2015)

Im in.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## charley (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## heckler7 (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 13, 2015)

bigmoe65 said:


> Im in.


I knew i could count on you and that nigga tesla ...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 13, 2015)

Tesla said:


>


----------



## maniclion (Jul 13, 2015)

https://i.imgur.com/DQQFfjU.gifv


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## TwisT (Jul 14, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


>


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 14, 2015)

All kinds of Jews coming out of the woodwork


----------



## OTG85 (Jul 15, 2015)

I thought twist t overdosed on bunk peptides


----------



## XYZ (Jul 15, 2015)

Negged.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## charley (Jul 15, 2015)

...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 15, 2015)

maniclion said:


> https://i.imgur.com/DQQFfjU.gifv


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 15, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> All kinds of Jews coming out of the woodwork


I have that effect and when i leave It will all be gone..


----------



## charley (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## SheriV (Jul 16, 2015)

Dark Geared God said:


> I have that effect and when i leave It will all be gone..




gimmicks do that


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 16, 2015)

SheriV said:


> gimmicks do that


Easy Saney ...lol


----------



## charley (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 17, 2015)

First pic Tera patrick?


----------



## charley (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 19, 2015)

Charley


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 19, 2015)

charley said:


>


A link to young Tera P vids please..coffee


----------



## charley (Jul 19, 2015)

www.pornhub.com/view_video.php?viewkey=411170834
www.pornhub.com/view_video.php?viewkey=463735510
www.pornhub.com/view_video.php?viewkey=2135561023
www.redtube.com/238296


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## charley (Jul 20, 2015)

Dark Geared God said:


>



  .....


----------



## SheriV (Jul 20, 2015)

Gay bb forum...what do you expect


----------



## charley (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## Tesla (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 20, 2015)




----------

